# HAIRLESS AND REX RATS



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi all ,

as you migth already know I was sold a prego rat and she had 5 babies 

1 girl is for me and 1 boy for someone else that leaves me 3 babies to find homes of which i suspect are male



Country: Canada
State/Region: Quebec
City/Town: Dollard-Des-Ormeaux
Number of rats: 3 
Sex: Males
Age(s): 1 week old ready at the end of the month
Name(s): Moe, Spencer & lucca
Colours: Blue
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: I cant have 7 rats loll
Temperament: Will be sweet and extreamly social 
Medical problems: no
Will the group be split: I hope not 
Transport available: Depends where 
Other:
URL of Pictures:







pinkarrows are sold 
URL of Videos: 
Preferred donation:[/b] 10$ cad

just shoot a pm if your intrested NOT SNAKE FOOD


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

HOLY CUTENESS! If I could I would, but I'm already up to 7 *sigh*


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

haha no problem but spread the word i want them to have a very good home


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

How far are you from the Quebec/New Brunswick border?


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

I think im quite far from the quebec border


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i wish to steal your rats


----------

